# Hs_Err_pid "minecraft"



## Rubenux (Mar 29, 2012)

Hi i need some help becouse i used to play this game called " Minecraft " and it seems not to work when i got my new compuiter Toshiba Satellite Pro c660-1NR the problem starts when i turn my game on.... the game loads then it suddenly turns of and then i get Hs_err_pid (notepad) it says it has something to do with java... well i have tryed few things listed here:
Reinstall java
Reinstall Game
Update my video drivers
Find missing Drivers
Look at other posts how to fix this problem (didint work for me)

And i hope someone can help me out.... oh and by the way my video card is Intel(R) Hd Graphics 

Total avaliable graphics memory 1696 mb
dedicated video memory 64mb
System video memory 0mb

And it seems that my other games like Call of duty modern warfare 2 work fine so i dont think its video card but i still gave you info just in case


hs_err_pid below



```
#
# A fatal error has been detected by the Java Runtime Environment:
#
#  EXCEPTION_ACCESS_VIOLATION (0xc0000005) at pc=0x6e685861, pid=2700, tid=3304
#
# JRE version: 6.0_31-b05
# Java VM: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (20.6-b01 mixed mode windows-x86 )
# Problematic frame:
# C  [aticfx32.dll+0x25861]
#
# If you would like to submit a bug report, please visit:
#   [url]http://java.sun.com/webapps/bugreport/crash.jsp[/url]
# The crash happened outside the Java Virtual Machine in native code.
# See problematic frame for where to report the bug.
#

---------------  T H R E A D  ---------------

Current thread (0x4c051400):  JavaThread "Minecraft main thread" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=3304, stack(0x4ba70000,0x4bac0000)]

siginfo: ExceptionCode=0xc0000005, reading address 0x0000013c

Registers:
EAX=0x00000008, EBX=0x4babf30c, ECX=0x0000000a, EDX=0x00000000
ESP=0x4babe918, EBP=0x4babe924, ESI=0x4b902958, EDI=0x4b9007d0
EIP=0x6e685861, EFLAGS=0x00010202

Top of Stack: (sp=0x4babe918)
0x4babe918:   4babf30c 4b9007d0 00000000 4babf2bc
0x4babe928:   6e683f2c 400000c0 4babf30c 005fe5ac
0x4babe938:   0081dfe8 400000c0 00000000 4babe950
0x4babe948:   00000960 400000c0 00000001 088d0000
0x4babe958:   0000000a 00000000 00000008 00000007
0x4babe968:   0000027c 0000073b 00000001 00000001
0x4babe978:   00008bc3 00000001 00001f9d 000007fc
0x4babe988:   00000001 e2f32107 000001ba 00f7ff3f 

Instructions: (pc=0x6e685861)
0x6e685841:   6e 68 88 00 00 00 6a 08 52 8b f8 ff 15 b0 a0 6a
0x6e685851:   6e 8b f0 85 f6 74 1b 8b 47 20 8b 4f 14 83 c0 08
0x6e685861:   8b 80 34 01 00 00 50 8b c7 e8 21 ff ff ff 8b f0
0x6e685871:   eb 02 33 f6 8b fe e8 54 24 01 00 85 c0 7c 1d 53 


Register to memory mapping:

EAX=0x00000008 is an unknown value
EBX=0x4babf30c is pointing into the stack for thread: 0x4c051400
ECX=0x0000000a is an unknown value
EDX=0x00000000 is an unknown value
ESP=0x4babe918 is pointing into the stack for thread: 0x4c051400
EBP=0x4babe924 is pointing into the stack for thread: 0x4c051400
ESI=0x4b902958 is an unknown value
EDI=0x4b9007d0 is an unknown value


Stack: [0x4ba70000,0x4bac0000],  sp=0x4babe918,  free space=314k
Native frames: (J=compiled Java code, j=interpreted, Vv=VM code, C=native code)
C  [aticfx32.dll+0x25861]  gslCfxExit+0xe1
C  [aticfx32.dll+0x23f2c]  OpenAdapter+0x6edc
C  [atigktxx.dll+0x1daf]  GetD3DKMTProcAddress+0xbfd

Java frames: (J=compiled Java code, j=interpreted, Vv=VM code)
j  org.lwjgl.opengl.WindowsPeerInfo.nChoosePixelFormat(JIILorg/lwjgl/opengl/PixelFormat;Ljava/nio/IntBuffer;ZZZZ)I+0
j  org.lwjgl.opengl.WindowsPeerInfo.choosePixelFormat(JIILorg/lwjgl/opengl/PixelFormat;Ljava/nio/IntBuffer;ZZZZ)I+15
j  org.lwjgl.opengl.WindowsDisplay.createWindow(Lorg/lwjgl/opengl/DisplayMode;Ljava/awt/Canvas;II)V+176
j  org.lwjgl.opengl.Display.createWindow()V+68
j  org.lwjgl.opengl.Display.create(Lorg/lwjgl/opengl/PixelFormat;Lorg/lwjgl/opengl/Drawable;Lorg/lwjgl/opengl/ContextAttribs;)V+63
j  org.lwjgl.opengl.Display.create(Lorg/lwjgl/opengl/PixelFormat;)V+9
j  net.minecraft.client.Minecraft.a()V+151
j  net.minecraft.client.Minecraft.run()V+6
j  java.lang.Thread.run()V+11
v  ~StubRoutines::call_stub

---------------  P R O C E S S  ---------------

Java Threads: ( => current thread )
=>0x4c051400 JavaThread "Minecraft main thread" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=3304, stack(0x4ba70000,0x4bac0000)]
  0x4db4b000 JavaThread "Timer hack thread" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=1228, stack(0x4b9e0000,0x4ba30000)]
  0x4aa8dc00 JavaThread "DestroyJavaVM" [_thread_blocked, id=1196, stack(0x00330000,0x00380000)]
  0x4bf79800 JavaThread "AWT-EventQueue-0" [_thread_blocked, id=3428, stack(0x4b810000,0x4b860000)]
  0x4bf48000 JavaThread "AWT-Shutdown" [_thread_blocked, id=2644, stack(0x4b1a0000,0x4b1f0000)]
  0x4ab6ac00 JavaThread "AWT-Windows" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=3640, stack(0x4b230000,0x4b280000)]
  0x4ab60800 JavaThread "Java2D Disposer" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=3204, stack(0x4b110000,0x4b160000)]
  0x4aa75000 JavaThread "Low Memory Detector" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=3988, stack(0x4ae50000,0x4aea0000)]
  0x4aa6e400 JavaThread "C1 CompilerThread0" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=984, stack(0x4adc0000,0x4ae10000)]
  0x4aa6b000 JavaThread "Attach Listener" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=1876, stack(0x4ad30000,0x4ad80000)]
  0x4aa6a000 JavaThread "Signal Dispatcher" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=2316, stack(0x4aca0000,0x4acf0000)]
  0x02717400 JavaThread "Finalizer" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=1048, stack(0x4aa10000,0x4aa60000)]
  0x02715c00 JavaThread "Reference Handler" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4060, stack(0x4a980000,0x4a9d0000)]

Other Threads:
  0x0270b000 VMThread [stack: 0x4a8f0000,0x4a940000] [id=3380]
  0x4aa87400 WatcherThread [stack: 0x4aee0000,0x4af30000] [id=2884]

VM state:not at safepoint (normal execution)

VM Mutex/Monitor currently owned by a thread: None

Heap
 def new generation   total 157248K, used 52197K [0x04760000, 0x0f200000, 0x19cb0000)
  eden space 139776K,  37% used [0x04760000, 0x07a59410, 0x0cfe0000)
  from space 17472K,   0% used [0x0cfe0000, 0x0cfe0000, 0x0e0f0000)
  to   space 17472K,   0% used [0x0e0f0000, 0x0e0f0000, 0x0f200000)
 tenured generation   total 349568K, used 0K [0x19cb0000, 0x2f210000, 0x44760000)
   the space 349568K,   0% used [0x19cb0000, 0x19cb0000, 0x19cb0200, 0x2f210000)
 compacting perm gen  total 12288K, used 9100K [0x44760000, 0x45360000, 0x48760000)
   the space 12288K,  74% used [0x44760000, 0x45043168, 0x45043200, 0x45360000)
No shared spaces configured.

Code Cache  [0x02760000, 0x02870000, 0x04760000)
 total_blobs=596 nmethods=370 adapters=162 free_code_cache=32443264 largest_free_block=0

Dynamic libraries:
0x00400000 - 0x00425000     C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\javaw.exe
0x77c20000 - 0x77da0000     C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
0x761e0000 - 0x762f0000     C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
0x75540000 - 0x75586000     C:\Windows\syswow64\KERNELBASE.dll
0x75d30000 - 0x75dd0000     C:\Windows\syswow64\ADVAPI32.dll
0x76120000 - 0x761cc000     C:\Windows\syswow64\msvcrt.dll
0x77340000 - 0x77359000     C:\Windows\SysWOW64\sechost.dll
0x75ea0000 - 0x75f90000     C:\Windows\syswow64\RPCRT4.dll
0x75300000 - 0x75360000     C:\Windows\syswow64\SspiCli.dll
0x752f0000 - 0x752fc000     C:\Windows\syswow64\CRYPTBASE.dll
0x76f80000 - 0x77080000     C:\Windows\syswow64\USER32.dll
0x75b00000 - 0x75b90000     C:\Windows\syswow64\GDI32.dll
0x760b0000 - 0x760ba000     C:\Windows\syswow64\LPK.dll
0x75a60000 - 0x75afd000     C:\Windows\syswow64\USP10.dll
0x74110000 - 0x7415c000     C:\Windows\system32\apphelp.dll
0x6ed30000 - 0x6edbd000     C:\Windows\AppPatch\AcLayers.DLL
0x76330000 - 0x76f7a000     C:\Windows\syswow64\SHELL32.dll
0x75a00000 - 0x75a57000     C:\Windows\syswow64\SHLWAPI.dll
0x756e0000 - 0x7583c000     C:\Windows\syswow64\ole32.dll
0x75dd0000 - 0x75e5f000     C:\Windows\syswow64\OLEAUT32.dll
0x739b0000 - 0x739c7000     C:\Windows\system32\USERENV.dll
0x739a0000 - 0x739ab000     C:\Windows\system32\profapi.dll
0x74520000 - 0x74571000     C:\Windows\system32\WINSPOOL.DRV
0x72580000 - 0x72592000     C:\Windows\system32\MPR.dll
0x6eb10000 - 0x6ed28000     C:\Windows\AppPatch\AcGenral.DLL
0x73540000 - 0x735c0000     C:\Windows\system32\UxTheme.dll
0x74c90000 - 0x74cc2000     C:\Windows\system32\WINMM.dll
0x72920000 - 0x7292f000     C:\Windows\system32\samcli.dll
0x73a70000 - 0x73a84000     C:\Windows\system32\MSACM32.dll
0x73990000 - 0x73999000     C:\Windows\system32\VERSION.dll
0x726e0000 - 0x726e3000     C:\Windows\system32\sfc.dll
0x725f0000 - 0x725fd000     C:\Windows\system32\sfc_os.DLL
0x72f10000 - 0x72f23000     C:\Windows\system32\dwmapi.dll
0x77080000 - 0x7721d000     C:\Windows\syswow64\SETUPAPI.dll
0x75e70000 - 0x75e97000     C:\Windows\syswow64\CFGMGR32.dll
0x75be0000 - 0x75bf2000     C:\Windows\syswow64\DEVOBJ.dll
0x75420000 - 0x75531000     C:\Windows\syswow64\urlmon.dll
0x75840000 - 0x759f8000     C:\Windows\syswow64\iertutil.dll
0x755c0000 - 0x756db000     C:\Windows\syswow64\WININET.dll
0x77bf0000 - 0x77bf3000     C:\Windows\syswow64\Normaliz.dll
0x6e8b0000 - 0x6eb09000     C:\Windows\AppPatch\AcXtrnal.DLL
0x725d0000 - 0x725d6000     C:\Windows\system32\SHUNIMPL.DLL
0x725b0000 - 0x725c1000     C:\Windows\system32\SortWindows6Compat.dll
0x760c0000 - 0x76120000     C:\Windows\system32\IMM32.DLL
0x75c00000 - 0x75ccc000     C:\Windows\syswow64\MSCTF.dll
0x7c340000 - 0x7c396000     C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\msvcr71.dll
0x6d7f0000 - 0x6da9f000     C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\client\jvm.dll
0x6d7a0000 - 0x6d7ac000     C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\verify.dll
0x6d320000 - 0x6d33f000     C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\java.dll
0x6d7e0000 - 0x6d7ef000     C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\zip.dll
0x6d000000 - 0x6d14c000     C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\awt.dll
0x735c0000 - 0x7375e000     C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.windows.common-controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.7601.17514_none_41e6975e2bd6f2b2\COMCTL32.dll
0x6d230000 - 0x6d27f000     C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\fontmanager.dll
0x73960000 - 0x73976000     C:\Windows\system32\CRYPTSP.dll
0x73920000 - 0x7395b000     C:\Windows\system32\rsaenh.dll
0x6d600000 - 0x6d613000     C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\net.dll
0x762f0000 - 0x76325000     C:\Windows\syswow64\WS2_32.dll
0x760a0000 - 0x760a6000     C:\Windows\syswow64\NSI.dll
0x739e0000 - 0x73a1c000     C:\Windows\system32\mswsock.dll
0x73450000 - 0x73456000     C:\Windows\System32\wship6.dll
0x74e70000 - 0x74e80000     C:\Windows\system32\NLAapi.dll
0x74b00000 - 0x74b10000     C:\Windows\system32\napinsp.dll
0x74ae0000 - 0x74af2000     C:\Windows\system32\pnrpnsp.dll
0x72820000 - 0x72847000     C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDNSP.DLL
0x75e60000 - 0x75e65000     C:\Windows\syswow64\PSAPI.DLL
0x72f30000 - 0x72f74000     C:\Windows\system32\DNSAPI.dll
0x74ad0000 - 0x74ad8000     C:\Windows\System32\winrnr.dll
0x739d0000 - 0x739d5000     C:\Windows\System32\wshtcpip.dll
0x72880000 - 0x7289c000     C:\Windows\system32\IPHLPAPI.DLL
0x72870000 - 0x72877000     C:\Windows\system32\WINNSI.DLL
0x72650000 - 0x72656000     C:\Windows\system32\rasadhlp.dll
0x72610000 - 0x72648000     C:\Windows\System32\fwpuclnt.dll
0x6d620000 - 0x6d629000     C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\nio.dll
0x4dea0000 - 0x4df0b000     C:\Users\user\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft\bin\natives\lwjgl.dll
0x6e7e0000 - 0x6e8a8000     C:\Windows\system32\OPENGL32.dll
0x72550000 - 0x72572000     C:\Windows\system32\GLU32.dll
0x6e6f0000 - 0x6e7d7000     C:\Windows\system32\DDRAW.dll
0x72540000 - 0x72546000     C:\Windows\system32\DCIMAN32.dll
0x6d350000 - 0x6d356000     C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jawt.dll
0x4e000000 - 0x4eaa5000     C:\Windows\system32\ig4icd32.dll
0x72530000 - 0x72538000     C:\Windows\system32\atigktxx.dll
0x6e660000 - 0x6e6e8000     C:\Windows\system32\aticfx32.dll

VM Arguments:
jvm_args: -Xms512m -Xmx1024m -Dsun.java2d.noddraw=true -Dsun.java2d.d3d=false -Dsun.java2d.opengl=false -Dsun.java2d.pmoffscreen=false 
java_command: net.minecraft.LauncherFrame
Launcher Type: SUN_STANDARD

Environment Variables:
PATH=C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live;C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live;C:\Windows\system32;C:\Windows;C:\Windows\System32\Wbem;C:\Windows\System32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\;C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Shared;C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin
USERNAME=user
OS=Windows_NT
PROCESSOR_IDENTIFIER=Intel64 Family 6 Model 37 Stepping 5, GenuineIntel



---------------  S Y S T E M  ---------------

OS: Windows 7 , 64 bit Build 7600 

CPU:total 4 (2 cores per cpu, 2 threads per core) family 6 model 37 stepping 5, cmov, cx8, fxsr, mmx, sse, sse2, sse3, ssse3, sse4.1, sse4.2, popcnt, ht

Memory: 4k page, physical 3984048k(2584768k free), swap 7966244k(6003720k free)

vm_info: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (20.6-b01) for windows-x86 JRE (1.6.0_31-b05), built on Feb  3 2012 18:44:09 by "java_re" with MS VC++ 7.1 (VS2003)

time: Thu Mar 29 19:07:27 2012
elapsed time: 8 seconds
```

So plz reply with something :huh:


----------



## Rubenux (Mar 29, 2012)

Sorry for some mistakes in writting :s


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello and welcome to TSF

try to download and install the latest Java Runtime Environment from here:

Download Java Runtime Environment 1.7.0.3 (32-bit) - FileHippo.com

and this if you have 64 bit Windows

Download Java Runtime Environment 1.7.0.3 (64-bit) - FileHippo.com


----------



## Rubenux (Mar 29, 2012)

i tryed it and dosent work


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

the java doesn't work or the game?

OK, try to uninstall the java Update using Revo uninstaller (from my sig)
also remove all its remaining from the registry and from your HDD
restart your PC and then install Java Platform in my previous post


----------



## Rubenux (Mar 29, 2012)

i ment by saying dosent work that i still get the error


----------



## Rubenux (Mar 29, 2012)

i got as far as the part when you uninstall using revo uninstaller.... when i unistalled java i got this "scan" button and it says "uninstalling java....... found leftover registry items " and i got few options to do press delete or select all and delete so i wanted to ask do i select all or just delete


----------



## Rubenux (Mar 29, 2012)

is there anyway to get a fast reply becouse im still waiting near pc with that screen turned on ;p


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

yeah just remove all registry for Java


----------



## Rubenux (Mar 29, 2012)

i did it and still dosent work


----------



## Headpred (Aug 16, 2009)

Have you tried the fix for Toshiba Laptops which had ATI and Nvidia drivers installed which caused problems?


----------

